

Tell HN: DropBox spamming? - RiderOfGiraffes

Received just now ...<p><pre><code>  &#62; X-Envelope-From: no-reply@dropboxmail.com
  &#62; &#60;redacted&#62;
  &#62; Received: from mailman-2.dropboxmail.com ([&#60;redacted&#62;])
  &#62;         by &#60;redacted&#62; with esmtp (Exim 4.69)
  &#62;         (envelope-from &#60;no-reply@dropboxmail.com&#62;)
  &#62;         id &#60;redacted&#62;
  &#62;         for &#60;redacted&#62;; Thu, 31 Mar 2011 15:16:10 +0100
  &#62; Received: from mailman-2.dropboxmail.com (localhost [127.0.0.1])
  &#62;         by mailman-2.dropboxmail.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id &#60;redacted&#62;
  &#62;         for &#60;redacted&#62;; Thu, 31 Mar 2011 14:16:06 +0000 (UTC)
  &#62; From: Dropbox &#60;no-reply@dropboxmail.com&#62;
  &#62; To: &#60;redacted&#62;
  &#62; Subject: &#60;redacted&#62; invited you to Dropbox
  &#62; Date: Thu, 31 Mar 2011 14:16:06 +0000
  &#62; Reply-To: &#60;redacted&#62;@hotmail.com
  &#62;
  &#62; ...
  &#62;
  &#62; &#60;redacted&#62; wants you to try Dropbox! Dropbox lets you bring all your
  &#62; photos, docs and videos with you anywhere and share them easily.
  &#62;
  &#62; Get started here: http://www.dropbox.com/link/&#60;redacted&#62;
  &#62;
  &#62; - The Dropbox Team</code></pre>
======
alisson
As far as I know, your friend actually invited you so he/she could get some
extra space. They don't do it automatically, you need to put your friend's
email there or import your contacts from your webmail.

------
sycren
This is just an invite from a friend, if you refer someone you get extra space
added to your account

~~~
getonit
AKA Spam-by-proxy...

~~~
sycren
that might be true, but you could also say it for every other internet
application.. facebook (share with friends) etc

~~~
getonit
Indeed, and I do :)

